# Half Doors on Jeeps



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't find anything in MGL for any restrictions on putting half doors on jeeps. Are there any known restrictions for putting half doors (tubular style) on a jeep? 

I only saw the compliance on lift kits.

Thanks.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

My guess is, as long as you have the mirrors you can do whatever you want with the doors. I have half doors and sometimes no doors, I bought the adapters and mounted the mirrors on the Jeep frame itself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

If Buford T. doesn't need doors, that's good enough for me;


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

That's what I figured...thanks for the replies and oh, nice picture.


----------

